# Dan Wesson .357 ???



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I picked up a Dan Wesson .357 last week and was wondering if anyone had the CTG or model 15 in a 6 inch with interchangable barrels. I didn't get the barrel wrench and read in the manual that the gap between the end of the barrel and the cylinder should be .006. The gap on the one I bought is about .0015 so I'm gonna hold off on shooting it until I can get the gap set to .006.
I'm wondering if the gap at .0015 is too tight to fire the gun. I sure don't want to have the barrel blow appart, not to mention my in hand. For now it's a sweet looking paper weight on my desk.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

My dad has one I'll tell him to check this thread. RUFFDOG, look here


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

worminator said:


> I didn't get the barrel wrench and read in the manual that the gap between the end of the barrel and the cylinder should be .006.


worminator,
Try sending an e-mail to Dan Wesson and request a barrel wrench. More than likely, they'll just send you one...no charge.

I sent Smith & Wesson an e-mail, asking where I could purchase an extra grip extensiosn on my second magazine that came with my M&P 9c. They sent me 2 of them, at no charge. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I think Dan wesson is out of business. My dad has the .357 that you can change the barrell and the barrel wrench it comes with and feeler ga.If you are going to be in the Sandusky area mabey you could use his wrench and try to tighten your barrell down. I would think a local gun smith might have a way to hold the barrel and tighten it. I will say that the barrel desing is very accurate.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Angler ss is correct, in that Dan Wesson is out of business. They're now owned/operated by CZ USA, so you might try sending them an e-mail to request a wrench.

Unfortunately, Dan Wesson seems to have gotten away from the revolver venue and now specializes more in 1911s.

I use to own a Dan Wesson, but sold it and purchased a Colt Python. As it turns out the Python wasn't all that it was made up to be, so I sold it too. It was replaced by a Ruger GP-100 and I have no complaints with it. The Ruger's accuracy, reliability and ability to handle all reloads has set a standard for me. 

Good luck with your new handgun.
Bowhunter57


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I got on the CZ site and have the wrench on order. I hope this gun shoots as well as I've heard it will. I could have gone with the after market wrench for a few bucks less but opted for the original tools that come with the gun. I would eventually like to deer hunt with this one. I guess we'll see how it works at the range.


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

hey pm me if interested,i think i have the orig wrench and feeler gauge in my safe..............guns gone so hey?!


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

worminator said:


> I picked up a Dan Wesson .357 last week and was wondering if anyone had the CTG or model 15 in a 6 inch with interchangable barrels. I didn't get the barrel wrench and read in the manual that the gap between the end of the barrel and the cylinder should be .006. The gap on the one I bought is about .0015 so I'm gonna hold off on shooting it until I can get the gap set to .006.
> I'm wondering if the gap at .0015 is too tight to fire the gun. I sure don't want to have the barrel blow appart, not to mention my in hand. For now it's a sweet looking paper weight on my desk.


I had a Dan Wesson for years but had to let it go close to 20 years ago. Wish I still had it, was a good gun. Actually with the gap between your cyl and barrel at .015 you'll get alot of flame and gases coming out of it. Your right about the .006 being correct but thats about .009 tighter than you have right now. I'd wait for the wrench to set the gap at .006 before you shoot the gun, it'll be much more pleasent to shoot. One word of caution, if you use two handed grip to shoot it be sure to keep any part of your hand or fingers away from the back side of the cylinder, the gas that vents out of that gap can cause severe damage. Hope you get as much enjoyment out of yours as I did with mine.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Oh yea, been there. I was shooting a freinds 45 long colt and got a little too close with my left hand while shooting some hot re loads. It won't happen again that's for sure. I'm not the brightest bulb but I learn after one time.
I got some hair growing back on the knuckles agian, glad that's all I lost.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Got the wrench from Brad here on OGF yesterday and went to the range today after work. I had to send some lead downrange after getting my butt chewed on two different conference calls with the big guy. Attitude makes me a better shooter. The Dan Wesson is just as accurate as I heard it would be. Thanks Brad and it's always good to put a face with a name.!%!


Al


----------

